# ALABAMA-M 7-8 - KING -GENTLE-HW SPONSORED



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I was called today by a fellow rescue friend. They found this GSD and currently have him in a foster home but need to find a rescue for him. He is HW positive - and treatment will be paid for for any rescue that can take him. 

If a rescue can assist please pm me
Thanks!
Mary Ann



Hi Mary Ann---
Gail asked me to write you and tell you about my beautiful German Shepherd. We had been notified that he was on the road and in the woods in our area about 6 weeks before someone finally caught him and brought him to us. Hunger always wins over fear. He had a major gash in his head and was pitifully thin---coat blown and he was in a debilitated condition at best.
I took him to the vet first thing the next morning and had the wounds cleaned and a complete check up. He was way too thin and not very strong, but was the kindest dog I had ever seen. for all he had been through , he still wagged his tail and let me touch him all over. We named him King--since he was The King of the Road and had survived long enough to get to us. I made an appointment to get him neutered only to have his CBC come back with a kidney problem---the vet would not operate for fear of losing him. So, a month of KD diet and some supplements and he has bounced back into a gorgeous German Shepherd with a beautiful coat and a sparkle in his eye. 
We rechecked his test and the vet says he is ok for the neuter and the heartworm treatment that he will also need. He is between 7-8 years old according to the vet and that, of course, is an estimate.
King is truly a great dog. He plays nicely with all of the fosters---puppies and old guys alike. He is a little obsessed with the cats now that he has his strength back and I don't think I would any longer trust him with them without supervision. He knows his name and responds well when off the leash. He can also sit and lie down when asked to do so. He loves to be inside and from all that we can tell is housebroken. He has never once had an accident . King also LOVES to play ball and will chase as long as you will throw. He returns with the ball and you can take it out of his mouth. Such a gentle guy. He likes to play tug as well and spends countless hours trying to get one of the other dogs to play with him. 
We really need to place him somewhere if possible. He is taking up a daytime and nighttime pen that could house 5 or more puppies or several small dogs and I am having to turn down dogs that could be saved because of lack of space. King is a magnificent companion and deserves to have a family of his own. I think he would love to have kids or another pet to play with in a fenced yard. He will not do well kenneled and I would be happiest if he could go to a forever home or to foster and not put in a run. He loves everybody and wants only to be with his caregiver as often as possible. This is very hard for me with 20+ pups and pooches here to care for. 
If you have any suggestions as to someone I could contact or if you could help us find a home for King, we would be most grateful and King would be a happy , happy boy. We love him to pieces, but know that he will do best where he is "Top Dog" instead of being one of many. Thank you so much, Mary Ann. I will send you updated pictures in another e-mail. I am on dial-up (live in the woods) and need to send only 3 at a time. Take care, Suzanne
PS---I feed all fosters alone or in a crate ---too many here that have been starving and they like to hellp others finish dinner! I can put my hand in King's bowl and can take it away with food still in the bowl and put it back with no trouble from him. We feed him twice a day in an effort to get weight back on him.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Injury when found - Vet said someone did this to him...




























Now healed


----------



## tankgirl (Jul 26, 2007)

OMG He is beautiful, how could someone do that to such a gorgeous animal! he looks like a light B/T


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Thats unreal, he is a gorgeous dog.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh my goodness. He is gorgeous. I'm in love!


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

He is gorgeous. Poor boy has had a hard life.

Now he needs a warm bed some TLC.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Brigiette he is STUNNING isnt he!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump...

would any rescue even consider courtesy posting him?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump this guy!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Can any rescue help...even courtesy post?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

We will help Mary Ann-what can we do?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

The more I think about this...courtesy posting won't help...he is hw positive and needs to go through treatment. So...what we really need is a rescue to take him. I spoke to my dear rescue friend in NY that will pay for his heartworm treatment for any rescue that will take him. 

Thank you eadavis...you are so sweet. At this point...we just need to get the word out there that we need a rescue to take him.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I so wish we had the resources to help him here. Please let us know how we can help=would love to see this boy get to safety.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Where in AL is he? My friend's rescue's director works with GSD Rescue of Central Alabama. I'll be happy to tell her that his HW treatment is sponsored, too!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you! Hold on...I'll be right back with the area...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"I am in Seale, just south of Phenix City. also, just across the state line from Columbus, Ga. Maybe 30 minutes from Ga. --hour and a half from Montgomery. We are the only city in Alabama on EST."


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks. I'm passing it along. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

White Paws is taking this gentle guy!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

HUGE THANK YOU TO WHITE PAWS!


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Wahooo! Wonderful news!


----------



## huskylover103 (Nov 24, 2008)

Has this guy been adopted?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

No....he will be going to White Paws GSD rescue...where he will undergo his HW treatment...then be placed for adoption.


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank You White Paws!!!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

He will be traveling to his foster home this saturday. Happy trails King!!


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------

